# Changing status from visitante to residente while in México / naturalization process



## dahliacakes (Feb 14, 2016)

Is it possible for a spouse of a Mexican national to change status from Visitante to Residente Temporal without leaving México? It would be a lot of hassle (financially and physically!) to have my status changed in my homecountry's consular office. What's the latest rule regarding this?

Also if anyone could share their process of naturalization/citizenship through marriage, it would be of great help!!


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Seems to me that your Mexican National spouse to be should be able to get the current answers to your questions for you, no?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I am beginning to suspect a marriage of convenience in order to obtain citizenship. Otherwise, why has the bride-to-be not made inquiries at INM, as suggested above, or why has the OP not made inquiries at a Mexican consulate or embassy?


----------



## dahliacakes (Feb 14, 2016)

Marriage hasn't been done yet, and still in the planning stage. Definitely not out of convenience, what on earth would I want a Mexican citizenship for? I want to get married and start a family there, in my fiancee's hometown. Already searched but data is outdated. I want to have all documents ready even before coming to Mexico, that's why I can't contact the INM now. Thanks for being judgemental guys!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

dahliacakes said:


> Marriage hasn't been done yet, and still in the planning stage. Definitely not out of convenience, what on earth would I want a Mexican citizenship for? I want to get married and start a family there, in my fiancee's hometown. Already searched but data is outdated. I want to have all documents ready even before coming to Mexico, that's why I can't contact the INM now. Thanks for being judgemental guys!


Yes, you do have to be careful about finding outdated information on the internet. The rules were changed about three years ago, so make sure the websites you consult are more recent than that. Sorry I don't have any links to share with you as I am not married to a Mexican and got my permanent residency on my own. If you're near a Mexican consulate or the embassy in the Philippines, why not contact them to get started?

P.S. This is a pretty reliable website and is up-to-date as of January 28, 2016: http://yucalandia.com/answers-to-co...r-immigration-visiting-and-staying-in-mexico/


----------



## dahliacakes (Feb 14, 2016)

Thank you for that! You are very helpful. I guess it is possible to do then! I'd just clarify with the INM when I get there. Thanks!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

dahliacakes said:


> Thank you for that! You are very helpful. I guess it is possible to do then! I'd just clarify with the INM when I get there. Thanks!


You're welcome. Let us know how things go. Where will you be living in Mexico?


----------



## dahliacakes (Feb 14, 2016)

In DF. Fiancee is still looking for a house to move into so I can see the nicer side of Mexico. On my first few months I'll be touring the country, visiting Cabo and Cancun as well with my American friends from university. On my third month, we'd start processing the marriage application. I told him to give me a few months to decide if I really want to go on with the marriage.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

dahliacakes said:


> In DF. Fiancee is still looking for a house to move into so I can see the nicer side of Mexico. On my first few months I'll be touring the country, visiting Cabo and Cancun as well with my American friends from university. On my third month, we'd start processing the marriage application. I told him to give me a few months to decide if I really want to go on with the marriage.


I live in Mexico City in a nice though not fancy neighborhood. Never been to Cabo or Cancún (not fond of the beach), but I can assure you that there are many other interesting places to visit in this fascinating country, so I hope you get to visit some of them as well.


----------



## FoxIslander (Jun 10, 2014)

*really?*

...if you hadent noticed, sometimes this place is very UNFRIENDLY to new members.
...thank God for Isla Verde.


----------



## doughdog (Jan 29, 2016)

I am checking out the same issue. My wife of 6 yrs (US) and I retired to her home city of Mexicali Mexico. Today I was told that I can get a provisional resident card that I have to renew yearly. In 2 years I can take a civics test and language interview. I will get back to you with more information as it becomes known.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

doughdog said:


> I am checking out the same issue. My wife of 6 yrs (US) and I retired to her home city of Mexicali Mexico. Today I was told that I can get a provisional resident card that I have to renew yearly. In 2 years I can take a civics test and language interview. I will get back to you with more information as it becomes known.


It sounds like what you are calling a "provisional resident card" is what is commonly referred to as a Residencial Temporal visa. The civics test and language interview that you mention seem likely to be part of an application for Mexican citizenship. Naturalization by reason of family is available after two years. Another option is a Residencial Permanente visa which, not surprisingly, is permanent and does not require annual renewal.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

If you are over 60 you do not need to take the civic test but they still conduct the interview in Spanish so it is a goo idea to be able to speak Spanish . SOme states are srticter than others on the language requirement. That is the way it is now who know later on..


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

doughdog said:


> I am checking out the same issue. My wife of 6 yrs (US) and I retired to her home city of Mexicali Mexico. Today I was told that I can get a provisional resident card that I have to renew yearly. In 2 years I can take a civics test and language interview. I will get back to you with more information as it becomes known.


Residente Temporal visa/card when given under the "vinculo familiar" law can be given for 1, 2 , 3 or 4 years at any office of the INM in Mexico when turning in a tourist FMM card. New applicants not applying under the "vinculo familiar" law at Mexican Consulates are given a 1 year Residente Temporal card at an INM office in Mexico and can renew after the first year for 1, 2, or 3 years. If you want to apply for citizenship you need to have a 3 year RT card as they require you have 6 months left on your INM card to apply for citizenship.

If you want to go after 2 years under the "vinculo familiar" law to Residente Permanente then a 2 year RT card is needed. You apply 30 calender days before the 2 year RT card expires and get the RP card. At that time you can take your time and apply for citizenship later, which is probably the most sure way to stay in the country if the citizenship application doesn´t happen easily or right away as planned.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> If you are over 60 you do not need to take the civic test but they still conduct the interview in Spanish so it is a good idea to be able to speak Spanish . Some states are stricter than others on the language requirement. That is the way it is now who know later on..


When I applied for citizenship, I gave them a copy of a diploma from a language school attesting to my ability to speak Spanish. They had no interest in it. All of the interaction with them was in Spanish and they never discussed my ability even though it is obvious that my Spanish is far from perfect. I am still waiting for the final approval.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> When I applied for citizenship, I gave them a copy of a diploma from a language school attesting to my ability to speak Spanish. They had no interest in it. All of the interaction with them was in Spanish and they never discussed my ability even though it is obvious that my Spanish is far from perfect. I am still waiting for the final approval.


Speaking as a language teacher (of Spanish and English), you don't need to speak "perfect" Spanish. Your goal should be to be able to communicate easily and appropriately with perhaps an occasional grammar or vocabulary mishap. I still slip up from time to time on that damned subjunctive!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes it requires understanding and answering simple questions, that is the test...in Jalisco at least.


----------



## doughdog (Jan 29, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> It sounds like what you are calling a "provisional resident card" is what is commonly referred to as a Residencial Temporal visa. The civics test and language interview that you mention seem likely to be part of an application for Mexican citizenship. Naturalization by reason of family is available after two years. Another option is a Residencial Permanente visa which, not surprisingly, is permanent and does not require annual renewal.


just left Federal office today... as I am married to a mexican citizen in the US. I must only register my US marrage certificate in Baja. Have my passport stamped with a 180 day visa while the paperwork is processing. I found that I do not have to do the civics test or language test as I am married to a Mexican citizen. In 30 days I will recieve my papers and in 2 years its a done deal. If there are children of the marrage. Its instant and no waiting period. This is First Hand knowledge as of today. How long ago did YOU actually do this? Lots of experts but nobody that speaks FIRSTHAND on the computer..Ya ever noticed that


----------



## doughdog (Jan 29, 2016)

How long ago did you actually do all this? Lots of experts but nobody has actually it done themseves. So it seems.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

doughdog said:


> How long ago did you actually do all this? Lots of experts but nobody has actually it done themseves. So it seems.


You haven´t resided legally in Mexico before. You supply no details as to the actual process needed to apply for Mexican citizenship beforehand. You don´t seem to realized what is actually involved. You haven´t applied for anything yet and seem obvlious to others´posts regarding what is involved first to be eligible to apply for Mexican citizenship and how long the process actually takes.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

doughdog said:


> just left Federal office today... as I am married to a mexican citizen in the US. I must only register my US marrage certificate in Baja. Have my passport stamped with a 180 day visa while the paperwork is processing. I found that I do not have to do the civics test or language test as I am married to a Mexican citizen. In 30 days I will recieve my papers and in 2 years its a done deal. If there are children of the marrage. Its instant and no waiting period. This is First Hand knowledge as of today. How long ago did YOU actually do this? Lots of experts but nobody that speaks FIRSTHAND on the computer..Ya ever noticed that


To say that nobody speaks from their own experiences on this forum is clearly not true. For example, yesterday morning Tundra Green posted a description of what he had to do when he applied for Mexican citizenship. Is that firsthand enough for you? A piece of advice for you, doughdog: If you want to participate productively on this forum or any others, an antagonistic attitude is not very helpful.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Maybe doughdog 
thinks that all offices are the same which anyone having lived here for a while knows is not correct. I became Mexican citizen first and a couple of years later my husband applied. 
He did not have to do the civic test because of his age not because of being married to a Mexican citizen and he had to speak with the interviewers and they were very lenient with him but it is up to each interviewer to pass the candidate or not and it has nothing to do with the nationality of the spouse.
That is our story in Jalisco. Each office is different and each interviewer has a lot of say..there is no black and white rule in Mexico and that is one thing people have to learn if they want to live happily here.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

REGISTROS DE NACIMIENTOS


Marriage Records/Register

"3. MARRIAGE OF MEXICAN (A) WITH FOREIGN.

• Request the Officer C. Marriage Civil Registry of the domicile of any of the suitors.

• Marriage contract

• Birth certificate of the parties


• The foreign spouse, present attachment to his birth certificate the corresponding apostille, same that will be translated into Spanish by expert translator authorized by the Superior Court of the State as well as check their legal status in the country.


• Permission to marry Mexican, issued by the National Immigration Institute. [Now not required anymore]

• Divorce decree translated and apostilled.

• Identification

• Two witnesses for each contracting party."


"5. REGISTRATION OF MARRIAGE celebrated abroad.

• Marriage Registration Form signed by any of the parties.

• Marriage certificate duly apostilled or legalized where appropriate.

• Translation by official expert authorized by the Superior Court of the State.

• Identification of the contracting party which performed the procedure."

With the 2 combined I would venture to guess you will need the following to register a US marriage in Baja being a foreigner and she being a Mexican National.

1. • Marriage certificate duly apostilled or legalized where appropriate.

• Translation by official expert authorized by the Superior Court of the State.

2. Marriage Registration Form signed by any of the parties.

3. Divorce decree translated and apostilled. If there are any.

4. • The foreign spouse, present attachment to his birth certificate the corresponding apostille, same that will be translated into Spanish by expert translator authorized by the Superior Court of the State as well as check their legal status in the country. [Immigration status]

5. Birth certificate - wife´s.

6. Wife´s current Mexican ID.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

"3. Divorce decree translated and apostilled. If there are any."

I think this will not be required as you are legally married already. It was required for me because I was getting married in Mexico by the Registro Civil here.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

The only thing that I would add to all of the advice provided is:

One should be aware that Mexico is much fussier about names than most places in the US. Women don't change their names here when they get married for one thing. Mexican authorities can be picky if the name on the birth certificate, passport and marriage license are all slightly different. An official complained once because my mother's name on my birth certificate was slightly different than the version I put on one form. I am not sure what you can do about it, but be aware it may come up as an issue.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

What I would do:
Make sure that all the names shown on my documents agree with my birth certificate.
Pardon my ignorance but I do not know what is the official language used on the documents but if it is a language from Indonesia without any European language I would have the documents translated from the original lanuage into Spanish by an official tranlator ..make sure there is some type of recognized certification stamp on the translation.. 
Also be aware that some agencies like to have documents that are no older than 3 months others no older than 6 months and others do not care so have everything done just before you leave and work it out with someone there to have them get you more documents if you need them. ( I have that arrangement with my sister) ad gooing back in person is not an option.
Your fiancé should speak with someone at Immigration in the state you are going to be living so you get the rule from the local office as sometimes the rules are a little differnt from one place to another. The rules maybe the same but the requirement details can be a little off.
The documents have to be apostilled but I do not think Indonesia is part of the La Hague Convention so you do not have apostille so find out it s equivalent in Indonesia.

You will have to know if you want to be married under community property or keep your asset separate if you get married in Mexico or have that as part of the contract, that will simplify your life later if it is stated somewhere. Have your fiancé explain that one to you as your country may have a different twist on that one,


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

doughdog said:


> I found that I do not have to do the civics test or language test as I am married to a Mexican citizen. In 30 days I will recieve my papers and in 2 years its a done deal.


Did you know that the citizenship application is handled by an entirely different government department (SRE) than immigration (INM)? If Immigration told you that you don’t have to do the test for citizenship, they may be right. Or they may just be telling you nice things that are pleasant to hear, because it’s no skin off their nose. They have nothing to do with the citizenship process.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I think doughboy is going through what we all go through whe we first arrive in Mexico, he asked a question from an official ( maybe the right one and maybe not) and got a straight and simple answer making him believe that all the people who have lived in Mexico for a while are complicating everything Wonderful feeling you feel so smart and so superior until you actually go through it and then Mexico brings you down to reality..real fast and real hard.

Maybe it will be that way simple and easy and maybe not, future will tell since there is no way to know how the rules will be in two years..


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

citlali said:


> I think doughboy is going through what we all go through whe we first arrive in Mexico, he asked a question from an official ( maybe the right one and maybe not) and got a straight and simple answer making him believe that all the people who have lived in Mexico for a while are complicating everything Wonderful feeling you feel so smart and so superior until you actually go through it and then Mexico brings you down to reality..real fast and real hard.
> 
> Maybe it will be that way simple and easy and maybe not, future will tell since there is no way to know how the rules will be in two years..


Someone purposely whitewashing actual Mexican bureaucratic rules and laws and proceedures never was a problem I have encountered for about 20 years, before yes, as nobody knew what they were back in the 80s and 90s, but lazy officials too bored to explain it to me in Spanish I can follow easily, and uneducated friends explaining things they know nothing about and only guessing about I have encountered. a few times since then. 

Now that my Spanish is excellent in comprehension and verbally I can communicate to anyone no officials shine me on anymore as I won´t let them even try.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

I think everyone is preaching to the choir now.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

coondawg said:


> I think everyone is preaching to the choir now.


I fear we have discouraged doughdog from posting anymore on this thread.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> I fear we have discouraged doughdog from posting anymore on this thread.


I´m beginning to think 2 years on a Residente Temporal is not going to allow a foreigner married to a Mexican National to apply for citizenship. I am thnking 2 years on a Residente Permanente is required, but I am not sure.


----------

